# working for a living



## Localfan420 (Mar 16, 2010)

i'm not sure if this has been done before but...

*What do you do for a living?*

I have a pretty laid back job fertilizing lawns all day. I had to get a pesticide license by passing an exam from the state. I actually enjoy what I do and get to be outside all day and drive from landscape to landscape... in the winters I build up knowledge at trade shows and get cool free stuff like John Deere hats...lol 

so i'm curious to know...

what do you do for a living besides :watchplant: ?


----------



## jackson1 (Mar 16, 2010)

I tear tickets at the local movie theater. Very demanding , yet rewarding career. I get free popcorn.


----------



## the chef (Mar 16, 2010)

I teach balloon puppetry to those who chronically abuse themselves.


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 16, 2010)

I teach chronic abuse to balloon puppeteers.

All this time, Chef, I was thinking you did something totally different.

Here's a related question: Does your username or avatar relate to your day-jobishness?


----------



## the chef (Mar 16, 2010)

Was a chef fer 26 years, just retired last year.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Mar 16, 2010)

I sell overpriced wind chimes made from sea shells by the sea shore to pretentious tourists.... it keeps me in flip flops.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 16, 2010)

I drink martinis, grow and smoke mj and walk the dogs.  You have no idea how much work is involved in growing mj :hubba:!  Sometimes I brave the sun and surf in a small boat to put (sea)food on the table.  I also shoot and clean my guns.  I used to repair outboard motors but it caused me to fall behind in my other responsibilities, so I quit.


----------



## leafminer (Mar 16, 2010)

I teach grads how to pass exams so they can go on and get their masters degrees... bahaha! But I do like being around the uni, there's no dress code, and most of the time it's like being on the set of Baywatch.


----------



## the chef (Mar 16, 2010)

Artski you and me on a boat with shotguns, apple martini's and no bag limit!


----------



## Diversified (Mar 16, 2010)

The nice thing about college girls is, no matter how old I get they stay the same age.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 16, 2010)

I do plumbing and make sure sewer plants and septic systems work right, so we are not dumping biowaste(s**t) on the earth.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 16, 2010)

I grow pot and I make your home secure.

also, electrical.


----------



## ishnish (Mar 16, 2010)

engineering student here.
part time/seasonal glazer as well.
and i teach a korean guy english for 30 bucks an hour 
come August i'll be a dad on top of all that...


----------



## frogman71 (Mar 16, 2010)

Work???

I sit around, look busy when the bosses are around, and take credit for all the work others do.  Living the American dream!!


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 16, 2010)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> I sell overpriced wind chimes made from sea shells by the sea shore to pretentious tourists.... it keeps me in flip flops.


 
I want a sea shell wind chime, and I'm pretty damned pretentious too.

OHC, I think you and me and Art should start a flip flop thread.  My favs are a pair of Reefs that are older than some of my chilluns.

Okay, back on task--I make up big fat lies, write 'em down on paper and send 'em to Manhattan, and for some reason people up there send money back.  Only in America could someone with no motivation, no goals and no real formal education slide by like this.  I freakin love this country, babies.


----------



## Heemhoff17 (Mar 16, 2010)

I work grinding, sanding, and polishing steel parts all day.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Mar 16, 2010)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> I want a sea shell wind chime, and I'm pretty damned pretentious too.
> 
> OHC, I think you and me and Art should start a flip flop thread.  My favs are a pair of Reefs that are older than some of my chilluns.



OK - meetcha down by the sea shore.... we got a "drug dealer" special going on this week.... 

Re: the flip flop thread - we could just highjack this thread .....
OR we could ask Hick if we can start a "Flip Flop CLUB"???? :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Locked (Mar 16, 2010)

When I am not out driving my big brown truck in my brown uniform delivering goodies to all that order them... I model Flip Flops on the cat walk in NY, France and Italy...it's not easy work but someone has to do it.


----------



## cubby (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm a coach, I'm presently starting Americas first sycronized- freestyle- cross country- ballroom dancing ( in flip-flops)team.
(OH I forgot......no sports)


----------



## Locked (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 16, 2010)

I pretend to work my *** off everyday, and pretend i know what im doing at the same time. multi tasking is very exhausting. no flip flops at my job


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 16, 2010)

but seriously, im a robot who cleans up the earth after the humans leave it because it got over run by trash.


----------



## cubby (Mar 16, 2010)

wally150 said:
			
		

> but seriously, im a robot who cleans up the earth after the humans leave it because it got over run by trash.


 


Won't they at least toss ya' a margarita? (and one of those little pine tree air fresheners)


----------



## frogman71 (Mar 16, 2010)

wally150 said:
			
		

> but seriously, im a robot who cleans up the earth after the humans leave it because it got over run by trash.


 
Is your best friend a roach?


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 16, 2010)

cubby said:
			
		

> I'm a coach, I'm presently starting Americas first sycronized- freestyle- cross country- ballroom dancing ( in flip-flops)team.
> (OH I forgot......no sports)



If you're gonna play Jimmy Buffet music, you may as well hand me the trophy


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 16, 2010)

Heemhoff17 said:
			
		

> I work grinding, sanding, and polishing steel parts all day.



 Maybe you can tell me why the stainless steel on my boat rusts


----------



## cubby (Mar 16, 2010)

No Jimmy Buffet, Willie Nelson maybe a little Rolling Stones (It's cross country, on the road again, sympathy for the devil)
Oh, and the stainless steel rusts because rust is'nt a stain, it's a corrosion. Now who's wearing the tin foil hat?......LOL JK
Art you're a mench....


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 16, 2010)

cubby said:
			
		

> No Jimmy Buffet, Willie Nelson maybe a little Rolling Stones (It's cross country, on the road again, sympathy for the devil)
> Oh, and the stainless steel rusts because rust is'nt a stain, it's a corrosion. Now who's wearing the tin foil hat?......LOL JK
> Art you're a mench....



Well, then... I'll just have to win best flip flops 

It was advertised as rust proof :hubba:

A mench :hubba:.  I've been called worse that that .  I think


----------



## leafminer (Mar 16, 2010)

If it rusts, it is not stainless steel. You've been had!


----------



## leafminer (Mar 16, 2010)

Diversified said:
			
		

> The nice thing about college girls is, no matter how old I get they stay the same age.



Sometimes it can get very hard to concentrate, believe me.


----------



## jackson1 (Mar 16, 2010)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Maybe you can tell me why the stainless steel on my boat rusts




*As I understand it, there are at least two types of stainless steel -- Ferritic and Austentitic. Ferritic will rust in the right environment, especially if water is present. 
*
*Nothing is made like it use to be anymore it seems. All about money and greed at the sacrifice of quality. 
*


----------



## TexasMonster (Mar 16, 2010)

I grow 3 acres of assorted vegetables using organic methods and sell them to the rich inner city green crowd. I also do tractor work  (brush hog, plowing, dirt grading, disking, row hipping, etc etc) on a pretty regular basis. I also keep busy doing small engine and tractor repairs in my shop.

So, I work on my schedule and I work as light or as hard as I want to when I want to. Owning your own properties outright helps.

Right now I am watching South Park. They are in the dolphin pool.


----------



## parkone (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm manager of a grocery store, 40k square feet and 60 employees. Pretty stressful at times


----------



## Gone2pot! (Mar 16, 2010)

Gaming, Real Estate, Babysitter, That loves her fishing poles, guns, plants and If I'm not barefoot, chances are I'm in *FLIP FLOPS, *I love 'em 'cause I used to be a beach babe :rofl:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 16, 2010)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> I do plumbing...



:yeahthat:   :giggle:


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 16, 2010)

cubby said:
			
		

> Won't they at least toss ya' a margarita? (and one of those little pine tree air fresheners)


 
no and it smells like straight turds.



			
				frogman71 said:
			
		

> Is your best friend a roach?


 
it was a joint, until i smoked it


----------



## gourmet (Mar 16, 2010)

> What do you do for a living?



Interesting timing.  I had my annual review last week and that's what my boss ask me.  No really!  

They put me on a special project in August but I am still being charged to the same cost center.  So while my old boss is still my boss, she has no idea what I am doing.  All she knows is that I am doing a great job but I lack respect for hierarchy.  

I actually got a great review.  It's amazing how much one can accomplish without that whole hierarchy thing.


----------



## warfish (Mar 17, 2010)

I sell books and watch over my girls in grow.



			
				PencilHead said:
			
		

> Here's a related question: Does your username or avatar relate to your day-jobishness?


 
My screen name did come from a job/hobby I had for years.  I still keep a couple aquariums now.


----------



## Cowboy (Mar 17, 2010)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> When I am not out driving my big brown truck in my brown uniform delivering goodies to all that order them... I model Flip Flops on the cat walk in NY, France and Italy...it's not easy work but someone has to do it.



Your like Santa clause to me HL, I love it when the big brown pulls in.

Its more what I did then what I do. Auto mechanic 20 years (Porsche & VW), Auto instructor  at a JC 18 years.

Today, my horses and garden.:hubba:


----------



## diablo_cannabis (Mar 17, 2010)

I have a mechanical engineering degree that is pretty much just art work on the wall. I restore classic cars, build rat rods, and design and build custom motorcycles. oh yeah and grow medicine.



			
				jackson1 said:
			
		

> *As I understand it, there are at least two types of stainless steel -- Ferritic and Austentitic. Ferritic will rust in the right environment, especially if water is present.
> *
> *Nothing is made like it use to be anymore it seems. All about money and greed at the sacrifice of quality.
> *



Easy way to tell if it is ferric or austentitic is to put a magnet to it. if it is magnetic it is ferric and can rust. Your non-magnetic stainless (300 series) are austentitic. The 400 series are ferric. The 400 series is used mostly on silverware and knives, and apparently your boat, cause it is much cheaper.


----------



## midnight_toker (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm a photocrapografur...at least that's the way I feel about that job most days, lol.  It's so glamourous to sit on your butt in front of a computer 90% of the work week doing all the retouching and paperwork.  Yeah, I'm behind and not lovin' it, lol.


----------



## chuckdee123 (Mar 17, 2010)

i ship handmade italian patio furniture to rich yuppies across america. my boss makes a lot of money - i don't.


----------



## clanchattan (Mar 17, 2010)

I build/re-build/heavy-up power lines. I've been searching for flip flops with a logger heel for years, sadly, there are none to be had.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Mar 17, 2010)

clanchattan said:
			
		

> I've been searching for flip flops with a logger heel for years, sadly, there are none to be had.



It's just a matter of time clanchattan. Last yr they came out with golfer flip flops - spiked. 
Or maybe we could rig something up with some really long nails? Off to search the DIY section for help.....


----------



## kal el (Mar 17, 2010)

I carry golf clubs.


----------



## Cowboy (Mar 17, 2010)

BigO said:
			
		

> I uset to sing on the Radio, but my Granddad made me get off it



:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## TexasMonster (Mar 17, 2010)

I grew up wearing these flip flops. We water skiid and that was the "in" thing

hxxp://mytiddies.com/            

This company started in the town I was born in 5 years after I was born. They have moved but only about 15 minutes away. Best flip flops ever


----------



## the chef (Mar 17, 2010)

Used to stroll the strand in my green strap ones with the grey bottoms!


----------



## flaboy88 (Mar 17, 2010)

i have to deal wit morons all day.. i work at a firehouse subs part time.. growing mj full  time


----------



## TexasMonster (Mar 17, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> Used to stroll the strand in my green strap ones with the grey bottoms!


 
Oh, ok. Yup, the Strand sure looks different now.


----------



## the chef (Mar 17, 2010)

Damn brother is it still there? Gonna find out in june! Heard most of the sand on the other side of the seawall is gone!


----------



## TexasMonster (Mar 17, 2010)

They've put most the sand back.  I was looking at the strand just a few days ago. I was down there doing tractor work for a customer.


----------



## the chef (Mar 17, 2010)

Eaaasy bubba, that info might be best saved fer pm's. 
About an hour from seawater is where i'll be!


----------



## TexasMonster (Mar 17, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> Eaaasy bubba, that info might be best saved fer pm's.
> About an hour from seawater is where i'll be!


 
Your right. We got to talking about something non related to this fourm and I forgot where I was. Thank You.


----------



## the chef (Mar 17, 2010)

No not that a little too much info on your ..um...area. Just want ya to be safe brother!


----------



## frogman71 (Mar 17, 2010)

Be careful with tmi.  I spend alot of summer weekends at Surfside


----------



## the chef (Mar 17, 2010)

No kidding! How's the redfish there now?


----------



## frogman71 (Mar 17, 2010)

I haven't been This year yet, but am going very soon. I usually wade out to the sand bar and do pretty well with the reds.  The trout and flounder run through there quite a bit too.  Spring is here and I am getting excited thinking about it.


----------



## TexasMonster (Mar 17, 2010)

I like to fish the bay. I put in and go up the Ship Channel, into the bay. Sometimes I will gas up at Kemah and head on into to Gulf if the weather report is good.


----------



## greener pastures (Mar 17, 2010)

I sold A car wash & a snow plowing & removal company. Now I live in the sun and grow really nice weed


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 17, 2010)

Now we're talking!  Fishing!  Tailing reds, sea trout and flounder :hubba:.  And that's inshore!  Yee haaa!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 18, 2010)

We get a few more warm days in the Great Lakes....the walleye will be running!!!!  lol...been hateing being laid-off now I want it to last one more month!!!!

I'm a welder/fabricator...try doing that in flip flops!!!....OUCH!


----------

